# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  Busco Ing. Agronomo_cultivo fresa en Chancay

## aphunll

Estamos a la búsqueda de un Ing. Agronomo con experiencia en cultivo de fresa con riego tecnificado para la ciudad de chancay.
Enviar su CV  a gerenciaoperaciones@delande.com.pe  o recursos.humanos@delande.com.pe; o llamar al teléfono 3772597 y pregunta por maria hirahoka.Temas similares: Vendo Fresa Aroma Busco productores de fruta para abastecer industria de pulpas: Camu Camu, Lúcuma, Mango, Maracuyá, Mandarina, Fresa, etc. BUSCAMOS PROVEEDORES DE FRESA Enfermedades en fresa Aprueban siembra en más de 70 mil hectáreas del valle Chancay

----------

